# really fed up with these seasons greetings gifts



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 25, 2020)

i keep getting a flood of them from my friends list and its like, please i already have 10 of each kind i dont need any more-

i just really like the chance to get fortune cookies and useful stuff from gifts but its now always like "oh....another christmas card"

it was cute and when i got one of each card but now the time for people to run out of them cant come fast enough lmao

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

ALSO kind of disappointed that i thought scarves were going to make way for a necklace slot on our character only to see it takes up the same slot as the back :/


----------



## Livia (Dec 26, 2020)

I don’t like them because my friends keep sending them and I don’t have any more to send back. I don’t like the gift system in general because 3 different times now I’ve gotten a high enough number of gifts with someone to send a cookie gift, but they don’t send one back


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 26, 2020)

Livia said:


> I don’t like them because my friends keep sending them and I don’t have any more to send back. I don’t like the gift system in general because 3 different times now I’ve gotten a high enough number of gifts with someone to send a cookie gift, but they don’t send one back


darn, that sounds like it sucks. i gotta agree, ive had people get high enough to trade cookie presents too and ill send one and theyll only ever send me normals back. only my three friends who ive traded over 100 gifts with ever send me a cookie gift back. though i guess i kind of get it because it seems like getting cookie gifts to send out is a pretty rare thing so im also low on stock of them all the time so maybe thats the issue.


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 13, 2021)

If I ever send a present I don’t expect anything back  with the seasons greetings there were a lot to send and I did try to send equal value gifts but as long as I sent something back I hope it was ok. Sometimes higher, some lower.

The higher value ones are harder but I am lucky as i have friends either from the beginning and from here which I appreciate so much


----------

